
Thoughts on Travelling with your Startup - iSimone
http://joel.is/post/27260290057/thoughts-on-travelling-with-your-startup
======
c16
Dream job doing what you love while travelling and discovering new places. I
think you've hit the sweet spot.

------
mirsadm
I have been travelling Canada while working on my startup. This has been great
so far. My friend took this idea to the extreme and has been travelling around
Europe for 3 years in a motorhome. He's earnt enough money to keep going
pretty much forever. Lucky bastard.

------
mcdowall
I went to Tel Aviv back in 99' and absolutely loved the place, it had such a
good vibe, but as I've read recently its becoming a hotbed for startups so I'm
sure they will have a great time there!

I would also recommend checking out Netanya just up the coast.

------
nirvana
I've been traveling with my co-founder for about 4 years full time. This was
easy in the USA where we didn't need visas, but eventually we hit on the move-
every-90-days limitation of other countries Visas.

Currently we're in Chile with a 1 year residency (which we could extend for
another year and then from there get permanent residence). This is very nice!

Relocating every 90 days is a bit too often, as it takes a couple weeks to get
back into the zone and really productive.

I wouldn't trade it for the world, though. And the cost? Our burn rate is
significantly lower than if we'd remained in the USA.

Now that our team includes non-americans, relocating everyone to one place is
problematic. This whole idea that you have to get a visa and can't work thing
is silly- everywhere we go we're benefiting the local economy.

It is also impossible for us to have taken jobs from locals because our jobs
were created by us in the first place!

~~~
doorty
Exactly. When I graduated college, my plan was to live in different countries
and work for a couple years, then move on to the next adventure. With visa
issues, it seems the only way to do this is to run your own company, but even
then you're limited to 90 days in a country.

------
accountswu
Perhaps for the next destination equal rights for the inhabitants should also
be considered?

I hope the non-Jews of their company don't get the Al-Araqib treatment.

[http://mondoweiss.net/2012/06/al-araqib-demolished-for-
the-3...](http://mondoweiss.net/2012/06/al-araqib-demolished-for-the-39th-
time.html)

